# Zoloft (Sertraline) leg and feet numbness?



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm curious if anyone here has had any such problems like I'm currently having. In the last week and a half I've started having some muscles twitching in my feet and lower calf muscle and legs. More notably when I lay down to go to bed, or watch some tv is when my legs and feet feel really odd. Now the twitches have subdued, kind of, but my feet are quite numb and tingly, and my calvs up to my thighs feel weak and numb (and tingly). I can't quite explain it, they feel sore too, but I haven't been working out or doing anything out of the ordinary the last few days. My muscles feel like they're eating themselves and my legs feel weak. It seems like it's getting worse.

There was a lot of info to sift through here, and around the web so I figured I would just throw this out here. I doubt it's just the medication, but who knows. I'm worried because the last few years have been very stressful, and this wouldn't be the first physical symptom that's I've noticed that if I had to guess was associated in some fashion to the stress and chaos I've been through. Thanks for any responses, appreciate it.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

well nevermind on the twitching/muscle spasmisms going away for the most part. Will have to see how I feel here in a few days when I stop talking the medicine.


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm on Zoloft and I sometimes I get an involuntary twitch. It usually happens in my foot, leg, or torso. My legs don't get weak or anything though.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Brawk Shady said:


> I'm on Zoloft and I sometimes I get an involuntary twitch. It usually happens in my foot, leg, or torso. My legs don't get weak or anything though.


hey, thanks for replying. Sorry I didnt' notice for so long.

I'm almost certain my numbness and twitches in my feet and legs was due to an increase in anxiety and stress. My legs have gotten better as of late. Not sure if its bc of a few good workouts or finding a tad increase in peace of mind. Still going to keep a close eye on this one.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

If this came on just after taking the Zoloft then yeah, that is likely the cause. Stop taking it and talk to your doctor.

I have leg numbness, weakness, pain, etc. that my doctor can find no cause. I think it is due to tension from anxiety making my leg muscles contract and spasm. That's my theory anyway. It is quite annoying.


----------

